# Growing 4 Dummies



## high343 (Aug 10, 2006)

I am so new.  Can anyone give me the following info..

1.  I have a space of 3' x 6' to use.  
2.  I get seeds
3.  What do I so with the seeds?
4.  What do I plant in?
5.  I need lights... what kind?
6.  Now i'm lost.............. PLEASE HELP... thanks and PEACE TO ALL


----------



## Mutt (Aug 10, 2006)

Everyone of your questions have been answered HERE
After reading that, come back and ask specific questions. O'wise everyone will be just typing things that have been types 10,000 times before. 
Sorry for that kind of answer, but....grow guide is something that should be read first before anything else.


----------



## high343 (Aug 10, 2006)

MUTT... the link U sent to me was broken.  Thanks


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2006)

try this one..MP Grow Guide
or this one..MJ Botany


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 10, 2006)

high343 said:
			
		

> I am so new. Can anyone give me the following info..
> 
> 1. I have a space of 3' x 6' to use.
> 2. I get seeds
> ...


 
Yea read over thoes links and ask specific ?'s and we will be more then happy to help you out. How many plants are you going to grow? You will get out of the grow what you put into it. A PH meter is a must, thoes are anywhere from $50-$100. I have only grown in soil so and that is what I recommend for beginners. Depending on where you live HEAT can be a issue with your light. I personally would not purchase anything under 400 watts, and it would be a HPS system. I guess my ? to you would be are you trying to do this on the cheap?? Or try and maximize your plant to its full potential?? Thoes are 2 totally different ideas....


----------



## high343 (Aug 13, 2006)

Whats is HPS system.??


----------



## greenfoxx (Nov 17, 2009)

Heya Hick, thanks for the Links, helped alot.

 Greenfoxx's


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 17, 2009)

read


----------



## leafminer (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, Dr Green Thumb, folk have been growing dope for a long time without pH meters . . . I have never used one myself and I get some good smoke out of my grows. Nice thing to have, but not exactly 'a must'.


----------

